# Siamese Fighting Fish need Kisses



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

http://animalsneedkisses.wordpress.com/2009/04/24/siamese-fighting-fishes/


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I give my bettas kisses... on the tanks though... probably not normal. but I love them so.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

HA!!

That was HILARIOUS... 

nice link


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol funny stuff.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

my betta's just kissed and spawned today


----------

